# Safe Mode Stops on Ci.dll - Won't Boot



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Vista wont boot in normal or safe mode

I have tried numerous Startup Repairs

I have noticed that in trying Safe Mode, it stops on the line (10 down from the top) that says ci.dll, and then goes straight into Startup Repair

I have taken the drive out and checked to see if my files are on there and they are

Any help appreciated !


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you have your original Windows CD? Boot from the CD if you do and when you get to the screen that asks if you want install or repair your system, select REPAIR. It should open a command prompt window. If it asks you for the Administrator password, just press Enter because it won't have one unless you set it upon installation of the OS. 

Once that window opens, type CHKDSK C: /F /R and let it run. Once it's complete you can type EXIT and try and boot again.

Let me know how that works for you.

Good day!

Mike


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks

I don't have a Vista disk - I tried a XP disk - but I guess it may have some sort of RAID setup, cos it comes back with an error

Can you tell me the BIOS settings to make it work - I reset it to default.

There is only one disk in the machine. Is there any special drivers to make it see the XP CD ?

It is a Dell Studio 1735

Thanks


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

No special drivers are needed. If your system is set to start up and boot from the CD first, it'll see the XP CD. As for BIOS settings, you don't need to modify those either in order for your system to recognize the CD. How did you check the drive to see if your files were there? Did you install it in another laptop to view the files?

Mike


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I modified the BIOS setting - AHCI stuff so that it would read the XP CD

Got into the recovery window

chkkdsk c: /f /r doesn't work - only chkdsk c: /r works

currently checking volume


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Good call on the AHCI. That functionality slipped my mind. Hopefully the chkdsk will net some positive results.

Mike


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run dell diagnostics


----------

